# MAD ELIXIRS - THE HARLEQUIN FULL REVIEW



## Dre'svapereviews (21/5/19)

>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monetary gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: MAD ELIXIRS 
Name: THE HARLEQUIN 
Profile: A Chilled Strawberry, Chocolate and Vanilla ice cream
Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 2mg 
VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE 
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today I am looking at a E-liquid made by MAD ELIXIRS – THE HARLEQUIN.
I would never have thought “ice-cream” in a vape will be this satisfying… for starters the smell test on THE HARLEQUIN was a sweet strawberry smell, finger tasting the e-liquid gave me the “chilled” part of the juice combined with strawberry, I was waiting for the artificial chocolate to hit me…but nothing the chocolate taste I got was subtle.
Vaping it in a WASP NANO RTA with a single WHITE COLLAR alien coil at 0.35 ohm running at 45 watts had me falling in love, I am sure if u could freeze this e-liquid and eat it, it would taste exactly like the real deal!! The strawberry and vanilla works so well in the e-liquid, again while I was vaping it I was waiting for the fake chocolate taste like I had with many other chocolate e-liquids, but again I was greeted by a subtle sweet chocolate. Vaping it on my PROFILE MESH RDA at 0.15 ohm at 60 watts brought out a creamier sweet strawberry and vanilla and I experienced more of the “chill”, I would say this is more a RDA flavour for me… something I really enjoyed was the smell after I vaped it, normally a person vaping a flavour can’t smell what it does to a room but THE HARLEQUIN leaves a sweet ice cream aroma hanging in the air, making me just want to vape it more!
I have been vaping THE HARLEQUIN nonstop to a point of vapors tongue lol, it’s a well-planned and well executed profile!! Well done to the guys at MAD ELIXIRS on this profile!!
Definitely a profile that will be enjoyed by all the sweet toothed vapors out there. The next MAD ELIXIRS profile coming up is definitely one for all the peanut butter vapors…keep your eyes on my pages! 
Huge shout out to Mr NEV for allowing me to give my thoughts on his E-Liquid,we will also be teaming up soon on some hardware reviews!! Also a big thank you to WHITE COLLARE coils for helping me get the max from all the e-liquids I test and vape!
#DRESVAPEREVIEWS #MADELIXIRS #VAPINGMAD #ICECREAMVAPING #THEHARLEQUIN #WHITECOLLAR #COILSMATTER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/5/19)

Dre'svapereviews said:


> >>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
> *Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monetary gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
> Brand: MAD ELIXIRS
> Name: THE HARLEQUIN
> ...


Any chance that MAD Elixirs will be doing One Shots at some point?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

Good review, makes me think of nepolitian ice cream, I need to pick up a bottle of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dre'svapereviews (22/5/19)

Random264 said:


> Good review, makes me think of nepolitian ice cream, I need to pick up a bottle of this.


That's the exact taste bud it really is one for the books

Reactions: Like 1


----------

